
The connection between Earth’s magnetic field and climate - ColanR
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0207270
======
Fjolsvith
From the article:

 _This result provides new clues on the existence of a link between the
geomagnetic field and the Earth’s climate in the past and on the physical
mechanism involved because, thanks to the application of the transfer entropy,
we have determined that the sense of the connection seems to go from the
system that produces geomagnetic field to the climate system. Of course, the
connection does not mean that the geomagnetic field is fully responsible for
the climate changes, rather that it is an important driving component to the
variations of the climate._

